
Does porn really ruin relationships? A recent study argues “no” - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2016/12/the_replication_crisis_meets_pornography.html
======
rokosbasilisk
This seems very similar to do videogames cause violence issue.

I bet the same results occur. Most people can discern reality from fiction.

Though Id really like to see replication comfirmation.

